# at what age do kittens calm down



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

So my saskia is coming up to 7 months old now and shes still hypa-active. she charges around the house alday as if shes eaten 10 bags of smarties and then does the exact same thing at night too.
she attacks the toilet roll and smacks me as i walk up the stairs and keeps jumping in the bath (yep thats right a cat that likes water!) 

i think shes great and will be a shame when she calms down. how much longer will i have the same crazy cat for?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

what you mean kittens actually calm down as cats :gasp::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

depends on the cat.

normal cats calm down about a year old (unless they are torties )

ragdolls dont calm down at all ( so if you`ve got a tortie ragdoll you`re buggered )

:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Neither do Somalis - they've a reputation of being "wired-up" and it's true - they're the Peter Pans of the cat world and never grow up or settle down!


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

my mum stayed with us for 4 days and she couldnt believe how hypa saskia is! if we not playing her shes occupying herself with her toys and diving off the sofas lol


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

i have a bengal at 4(willow) who winds my 10 month old kitten (Cleo) up no end there is no stopping them its all day and night, 

feet in the morning your fingers when you sit down Cleo will come for a cuddle then attack you for stroking her willow chases my ankles round and just when you think they have settled they barge round the flat chasing each other, 

they throw things about, I'm often being woken by the crashing of dvd's and and things being pushed over, then they look at you all innocent and cry as if to say oh mum your up can we have some food please :2thumb:

before i got Cleo willows fave chew toy was the dog, 

they are tame compared to my friend cat who literally climbs the walls to sit in the highest corner of the room using only my wallpaper and leverage or the curtains if she feeling lazy, 

it never ends... 

don't mean to offend but they calm down when they are dead..


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

sundia said:


> So my saskia is coming up to 7 months old now and shes still hypa-active. she charges around the house alday as if shes eaten 10 bags of smarties and then does the exact same thing at night too.
> she attacks the toilet roll and smacks me as i walk up the stairs and keeps jumping in the bath (yep thats right a cat that likes water!)
> 
> i think shes great and will be a shame when she calms down. how much longer will i have the same crazy cat for?


They calm down?
Some one oughtta tell my cats, I don't think they got that memo yet.:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got 17 cats and even the older ones at 13 years still race about like loonies:lol2:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

we got our first cat 22 years ago she died at 19, never stopped for a sec


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Ollie and my OH fight all the time... its like living with two quarelling (sp) kids .. i turn my back for a second and either Ollie is jumping on him for a fight or he is teasing the cat ... When i come in the room they both stop dead in there tracks with this innocent look on there faces ... honestly it drives me to distraction, :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

don't think they ever do thats whats so great about them : victory:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a 13 year old Tortie.....calm down no don't think that will ever happen with Rio! My other two cats 13 and 14 are a bit more laid back but still have their mad half hours!:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my oldest is 9, and she`s worse than the kittens!


----------



## angelrose (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah, some cats are naturally just wild and playful, like my Mothers oriental cat. he's always energetic, it's just their nature. but then there are some really calm and chilled out cats that just like to lay around. 
also of course, kittens will always be playful when they're young, no matter what breed, some grow up and chill out, and others continue their crazy antics. so it really depends on the type they are. hope this helps! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I personally think it's all down to the individual cat. We've never had two cats the same.

Of the three sisters we had, Harriet was a whirling dervish till the end.

Meg was a lazy cuddle bum who never turned a claw up at anyone, you would just stroke her belly and she was yours.

Sophie was in between the two she had mad playful days and days were she just wanted cuddles and to chill out.

Libby is just...a nutter to be honest. I wouldn't have her any other way but she really is bonkers.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

does anyones cat actually respond to their names because saskia wont reptile unless i call her "hitler" :bash: i say it in the exact same tone all the time but she never responds


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, all my cats have all responded to their names - always.

If I call 1 cat the right cat always comes and the rest don't - unless it's feeding time of course - then they'll all come!!!


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

feorag said:


> Yes, all my cats have all responded to their names - always.
> 
> If I call 1 cat the right cat always comes and the rest don't - unless it's feeding time of course - then they'll all come!!!


how do i get her to respond to her name?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good question! I just use it every time I speak to the cat, once I've decided what their name is.

All my cats have been born in this house, but some weren't given names until they were older because I haven't always known I was going to keep them from when they were born. 

So they've all grown up with other cats, the youngest with as many as 8 others in the house, yet they each know their own names.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

feorag said:


> Good question! I just use it every time I speak to the cat, once I've decided what their name is.
> 
> All my cats have been born in this house, but some weren't given names until they were older because I haven't always known I was going to keep them from when they were born.
> 
> So they've all grown up with other cats, the youngest with as many as 8 others in the house, yet they each know their own names.


Saskia was the only kitten out of her litter that survived but she spent her first 3 months with her mum and dad cat which reply to their names but she just never responds to it. 

i call her buy it all the time in the exact same tone. maybe shes just ignorant? lol right now shes laying on the bed next to me and is refusing to even acknowledge im here! lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got 17 cats and they all know their own names but when I want them to all come I shout KITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNSSSSSSSSSS and they all rush to see what I want:lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

i think our cats broken lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I see! Well as a pedigree breeder I kept all my kittens until they were 14 weeks old, so if they weren't booked before they were ready to sell, or new owners who had booked hadn't chosen a name, then they lived in our house as No.1, No.2, No.3 etc and were never called any sort of name apart from puss, puss or kitty until they left. Yet a lot of the people who bought my kittens have commented, in a surprised way, that they recognised their names and came when called, so it's not unusual for me and my cats.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

feorag said:


> I see! Well as a pedigree breeder I kept all my kittens until they were 14 weeks old, so if they weren't booked before they were ready to sell, or new owners who had booked hadn't chosen a name, then they lived in our house as No.1, No.2, No.3 etc and were never called any sort of name apart from puss, puss or kitty until they left. Yet a lot of the people who bought my kittens have commented, in a surprised way, that they recognised their names and came when called, so it's not unusual for me and my cats.


sorry i should have explained before. she was born april 6th and didnt leave her mum until August 24th. i said 3 months because thats the time she spent with both her parents. sadly her father got run over by a car  when she was 3 months old (reasons why she dont go out the front only the back) 

she is a bit of a strange cat. before we brought her home she also lived with a rottweiler. the rottie was very motherly to saskia and protected her like her own so she dont mind dogs but refuses to go anywere near our other cat unless she feels the need to still by the back door so the older cat cant get in :devil::devil::devil: i just cant understand why she wont reply unless we call her hitler


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sundia said:


> i think our cats broken lol


:lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

i think shes in her own little world. shes gone down stairs to chase a fly. shes very good at catching them lol but sulks if they fly to high and makes they weird noises


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

My Bengal X is still mad but she is young, and my persian X is the calmest cat you will ever meet but has always been so since about 5-6 months old. I think it really depends on the cat.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

In your case I would say it depends on the breed! :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

mattm said:


> My Bengal X is still mad but she is young, and my persian X is the calmest cat you will ever meet but has always been so since about 5-6 months old. I think it really depends on the cat.


Must admit my aunt had many persians and (I think they were called) chinchillas? Beautiful cats and all hers were so very docile.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

One well known animal behaviourist has a theory that the reason Persians are so quiet and laidback is because as their heads have been shortened until they have no nose length, so there is less room in the head to house a full brain, so their brains have reduced too!! :lol2:

Either way, apart from when they're kittens and just as daft as any other breed, Persians are renowned as being the most placid laidback cats you can get and that basically they lie around all day doing nothing!


----------

